# Getting a good and catchy melodies for trailer type music?



## Guest

Hi, fellow musicians. :tiphat:

I am very new here, and I am going to have a few questions to start with.

First one is on about getting good melodies.
My biggest problem in music is that my melodies are sounding "not orchestral".

Few examples:
1. https://clyp.it/jo033qpa
2. https://clyp.it/5crxgk3h

How can I improve and how to get better results?


----------

